# Black paint



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I know black paint is a pig to keep clean and looking good however does anyone else washing a black car find themselves having to do a quick wax as well?

Even washing and drying panel by panel I was getting water spots and the sun wasnt even out :x

It was only supposed to be a quick wash but I wish I hadnt touched it. Once washed I had to do a quick wax wipeover as well to get rid of the water spotting.

The car does look good now though


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Move to Scotland Joss...lovely soft water, no spotting and great roads - perfect :wink: 

It's a sod though, noticed similar issues when washing and drying during my forays South - just ground them off with rotary, job done  :roll:

Dave


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

would they not come off with a spray of some Megs QD and a plush microfibre cloth?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Move to Scotland Joss...lovely soft water, no spotting and great roads - perfect :wink:
> 
> It's a sod though, noticed similar issues when washing and drying during my forays South - just ground them off with rotary, job done  :roll:
> 
> Dave


Wouldnt moving to Scotland make things worse with all the rain - Id have to wash the car even more often :lol:

Just kidding, I actually lived in Scotland but that was before the days of being interested in keeping my cars clean.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> would they not come off with a spray of some Megs QD and a plush microfibre cloth?


It does work with some of the spots but the more stubborn ones wont shift with QD alone


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

:roll: all i can do is sympathise then mate, my Black X5 is a bugger too even with our soft scottish water. The bike is also black but never really see's the rain.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> :roll: all i can do is sympathise then mate, my Black X5 is a bugger too even with our soft scottish water. The bike is also black but never really see's the rain.


Cheers matey


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Black cars are a right pain to keep clean - but then they do look the best when they are.

After getting rid of the TT, we swore we wouldn't have another black car. Then we bought a Carbon Black 5 Series and that's got acres of paint.

[smiley=bigcry.gif] <---- That's sweat btw, not tears.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Agree'd Kell, black looks great when clean, it was waxed recently and looks great when all beaded up from the rain.

I washed the TT the other day and couldnt believe how quick and easy it was!

Quite the contrast, black's a pig and silver is so easy you just have to show it a bit of water and its done


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 3 black cars I wash every week and I have found a method which seems to work extremely well, even in the sunlight, and I have no embedded watermarks after washing...

Basically, wash the car as normal using whatever method is comfortable, once finished, before drying, grab a second wash mitt (which has never been used in soap) and run it along the car with one hand, water from a hose pipe in the other. This seems to remove the last of the dried on soap leaving the car watermark free  Slightly messy, but perfect results everytime!

Amz


----------

